# Somebodys got to be kidding.



## crockadale (Jun 19, 2008)

I was surfing Craigslist south Florida yesterday and found an add for a "smoker on a trailer $1500.00". There wasn't any photos so I sent an e-mail requesting photos. I don't know what the trailer is worth but I think he's a little over priced. And it is not what I'm looking for anyway.



Look at location of fire box compared to the food chamber.


----------



## richtee (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice how the stack blows back into your face.


----------



## daddio (Jun 19, 2008)

dang i got one that i'll put on someone alot cheaper than that, for 400.00 i can put someone in a offset that'll cook about 12 to 14 butts.


----------



## vlap (Jun 19, 2008)

That is a bit scary!


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 19, 2008)

I think he has one 0 too many on the price.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 19, 2008)

lma.... hey, it is on a trailor


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe it is a periscope.......


----------



## vlap (Jun 19, 2008)

but who is looking at who?


----------



## crockadale (Jun 19, 2008)

Look there's two stacks


----------



## vlap (Jun 19, 2008)

Kinda spooky eh?


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 19, 2008)

That's High Qual-A-Tay!


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 19, 2008)

Keeps the skeeters offen you


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 19, 2008)

Pretty interesting.  

I'm not too keen on the design either.  Almost like it's mounted sideways.


----------



## seboke (Jun 19, 2008)

Is it me or does that hog look a tad lopsided?


----------



## crockadale (Jun 19, 2008)

I really started to put this thing in the joke folder. Lopsided ain't the word for it.


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 19, 2008)

Gee... with design and qual-a-tay like that... Why would he be selling it?


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe $1500 is what he's payin if someone will haul it off for him?!?!?!


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 19, 2008)

Stack is easier to fix than the price i think.


----------



## carpetride (Jun 19, 2008)

Something about the first photo almost looks shopped to me on the left hand side.


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 19, 2008)

"She's a beaut Clark!" 
-Cousin Eddie


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 19, 2008)

Darn...and I already bought my GOSM!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Interesting!


----------



## jal1639 (Jul 2, 2008)

Not a bad price for that, look at heavy custom made trailered units, not a chargriller, and the prices usually start at $3500.


----------



## moltenone (Jul 3, 2008)

looks funny ,and not ha ha.

mark


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 3, 2008)

Kinda reminds me one the outhouse's they got mounted on the front of a railroad engine don't it.  "IT'S A POOP BURNER"!


----------

